# Have any Battery Mount Ideas



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I just bought my Yak, a Dagger Axis 12. Its a SINK with a dropdown scag. I plan on trolling for sageye and stealhead. I am looking for ideas on how to mount a fishfinder battery. I have an Eagle FishMark 460 with GPS that I will be mounting on the center consol between my legs using a Ram mount but I dont know what to use to mount the battery or what size battery to get. Does the battery have to be put in a water tight box or can you use a battery tray? Any ideas would be gratefully appriciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats on the new kayak!

A lot of guys pick up the 12v battery used for deer feeders at Gander Mountain (including me).










I picked up a watertight box at the Container Store for $6, but I'm sure there may be better options out there.











This box is a bit larger than the battery, so I had to support it somehow.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Tim
Thanks for the reply and the pics. Do you fasten the box down to keep it from shifting in waves? Im new to kayaking so dont know how stable things may be. My boat is farely stable but I plan to fish Indian Lake and possibly bay areas of lake erie with 2 foot waves. Being a newbie I dont want to be taking any dives just yet till I learn how to roll LOL.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jim, my battery "box" just goes inside my front bulk head. Nothing really holds it down.


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

You can mount your battery box to the inside of your kayak by using a couple of strips of velcro, a few the length or width of the box, put the strips, sticky side on the bottom of the box and the other strips, sticky side inside the hull. Then match them together and you box wont slide around, also you can always take the battery box out when not in use. This has worked for me.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I got two 6 volt lantern batteries.
Wire them in series = 12 volts.
They fit in the bottom of a plastic container I cut up.
Velcro on the bottom holds it in place behind my seat.
A set of batteries last about half a season of heavy use.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas. I hope to have the ff and battery installed by Friday. How did you guys mount the transducer? Will JB Weld work? 

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't know if the JB Weld will work.
I used two part five minute marine epoxy.
The important thing is to wiggle the transducer around in the epoxy to remove air bubbles.
Be sure to mount it in a _non flexing_ part of the hull.
I mounted mine under the seat originally and it broke loose from the yak flexing in the rapids.
I re-mounter it nearer to the "V" in the stern.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

cc

Thats good stuff to know. I had planned to mount it by the seat also but now I think I will mount it by the skag. Do you get any interferance from the battery being mounted close to the transducer. I believe I read somewhere that if the battery lines are ran close to the transducer line it could cause interferance. Any ideas?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Never had any interference problems and my wiring ran from behind the seat to the front deck and was zip tied in a bundle with the transducer cable.
I got some wire clips and riveted them in place under the deck to keep the wiring tidy & out of the way.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I put my transducer under my seat figuring that would be where the kayak would be the deepest in the water and ran my wires up front to the hull. I dont have my secure..just sits in a water proof container. Works just fine for me. Keep in simple...


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Go to Ace Hardware and get Lexel. That stuff makes all the difference. If you are in Lima go to the Lima Bargain Center(my old stomping grounds). They carry it. I am guessing you want to troll on Bressler? Make sure you have an anchor and can paddle fast  When a storm hits...the water can get rough.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys. I plan on getting the Lexel now, didnt know where to get it (thanks Fish) and I do plan to fish Bresslers a little but mainly plan to fish the rivers by Cleveland and Indian lake.

Creek 
Do you yak fish the rivers around your area. I share your passion for the stealhead andwas looking for a way to keep after them in the bays. I would love to take a day trip then an overnighter up there. Do any of the rivers (V, Rocky, Chagrin or Grand have any camping areas on them? I am planning on a trip the September to the Pere Marquette Mi for the Salmon run but would love a trial run closer to home first.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

What the dimension on the battery? If it would fit in one of those MTM seal tight boxes I use for my gun stuff and run the wiring and seal it.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

dont have the battery yet but planning on getting a motorcycle size battery if that will work. I need to pull out the owners manual for the fishfinder to see the power draw.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Motorcycle battery...overkill. Click on the link to Cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/p-0036388018049a.shtml I have this same battery and it last for many many days with out needing charged. Small enough to fit in a plastic container in your hull.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

fishwendel2 said:


> Motorcycle battery...overkill. Click on the link to Cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/p-0036388018049a.shtml I have this same battery and it last for many many days with out needing charged. Small enough to fit in a plastic container in your hull.


Yea that what I have been loking this morning. 
I am also tempted to put a lil 10 minn kota I found at a flea market on my yak to cruise around once I get back home. probably pick up a lightweight AGM battery for this.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LimaEyecatcher - All the rivers paddle well - they all have lower reaches that are good for yakking (except he Cuyahoga).
Got no ideas about campgrounds, but there should be a few by the Grand or Vermilion. 
I agree about the motorcycle battery. I tried that first and it wasn't worth it - too heavy and charging it was a pain.

Flyfishdog - I picked up a little 5hp aircooled outboard I'm going to try to mount up! Weights @35#. . . .


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

CC thanks for the info on the area. Bubbagon posted a link (http://www.ohiodnr.com/watercraft/areas/tabid/2306/default.aspx) on another post that has some great yaking info for all the rivers in ohio.

Fish thanks for the info on the battery. Im headed to Cabelas Thursday and will check them out.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Marine goop works as well. Also if you search for FF installs on You Tube for Kayaks there are several videos out there that are very helpful./


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys. I went to Cabelas and bought a shoot thu hull transducer and it came with a 2 part epoxy but Im not sure if it will work on the plastic. Anyone know if this stuff will work as I can not find any lexel and the only store in the area to carry marine goop is out for a week


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

PM about your setup. Thanks!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Fish, got your pm. Thanks.


----------

